# Wetherspoons 'BBQ'D' Pulled Pork



## markuk (Nov 14, 2013)

Went to a Weatherspoons today. I rarely have anything out I think I can do better but was persuaded to try it....

Oh dear me. .... shouldn't have :-)


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 14, 2013)

.  But you knew better!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .  And you had to pay for it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Just teasing my friend.  Ya gotta give it a try don't you.  You never know for sure until you try.  Might have been a good substitute when you haven't had the time to smoke something for yourself.  DARN IT!  I was gonna give them a try but I guess I'll just have to take your word for it and cross them off my to try list. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Sometimes you just gotta laugh these things off.  Stuff happens.  Don't give up hope and Keep Smokin!

Danny

Reminds me:


----------



## smokerpaul (Nov 14, 2013)

typical of these big restaurant chains trying to get into american style bbq because of the extra popularity due to it being aired on tv with the likes of man v food ,and diners drive ins and dives etc but they do nothing about researching the true taste of smoked pulled pork ,just interested in a fast buck from the inexperienced public who don't know the real thing if it bit them on the arse

                                                     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





              SORRY RANTING AGAIN  !!!! lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 14, 2013)

YEEEHAWW!!  GIVE IT TO 'EM!!  Don't be sorry!  Let 'em have it Paul.  Good to get fired up!  Passion is a good thing! RANT ON MY BROTHER!  You are exactly right!  We are trying to spread the word and educate the U.K. public as to what great smoked food tastes like and these fly by nite money grabbers are mucking things up by cashing in on inferior products and the U.K. folks desire to try good Que.  The public have their money "STOLEN" from them and are then convinced after tasting that NASTY stuff that the "colonials" ( been waitin AGES to use that term; even fires me up ) have lost their minds and this smoked meat thing is horrible.  AND ANOTHER THING....  Well maybe we will leave it for another time.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks danny

i feel better getting that off my chest lol 

i stopped in the new motorway services on the M 25 near junction 10 they had a place doing pulled pork, it was swimming in watery liquid and just looked like pulled roast pork to me they then topped it with some cheapo bbq sauce, i felt really sorry for the person who ordered it, a total waste of money

i wish i had the money to open up a real bbq place only problems here are the enviroment people who would have something to say about smoke pollution etc


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello folks.  There are actually some new BBQ joints opening here.  There is now one in Lincoln.  Getting good reviews.  I have it on my list to try and will report to the group when I do.

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 15, 2013)

SmokerPauls description fitted my dish perfectly !   Only good thing is someone else was paying !

There is apparently a 'proper ' US diner at Mildenhall run by an ex USAF Serviceman from the nearby base. They were featured on our local Radio Station on 4th July and looking at there web page it looks like they know what they're doing.   Trouble is its in the middle of nowhere so need to find a good excuse to go ...


Loved the rants about this post :-)


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2013)

A good place in Brighton too. The guy who smokes there has won the BBBQS trophy several times.


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2013)

What I really hate in the gastro pubs is when they slap a big rack of ribs on a plate dripping with BBQ sauce with a small bowl of salad and coleslaw next to them. Despite my best efforts to prevent him from making a big mistake a friend of a friend recently ordered "Authentic Kansas style BBQ Ribs" in one of the pubs - which of course I had one of his to try!

I later got to chat with the Chef as he was outside the kitchen door having a cigarette break (mental note made not to eat there again) and he explained how they were made...The ribs were supplied from the wholesaler frozen. Once thawed they were boiled for an hour in salted water. Then they were covered in Reggae Reggae sauce and baked for 20 minutes before serving.

The unfortunate thing is that this friend now isn't keen on BBQ ribs as he thinks this is what they are supposed to taste like!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello.  You are right on there Wade.  These folks are ruining the U.K. public on BBQ. The other thing that gets me going, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  is when I see "American Style" in supermarkets or "American Diner".  Folks who have never been to the States figure this is the "real thing".  We now have on offer "Mexican" Fajita boxed meals, Taco boxed meals and Enchilada boxed meals.  And we have on offer "Mexican" taco shells and "wraps" ( as they are known here ).  Being from south Texas I can assure you that these nasty boxes are neither Mexican or Tex-Mex.  And where folks got the idea about American Style is beyond me.  I have no idea where they got the idea that some of that cr** is what is served in the U.S..  Having said that, some of the supermarket bakeries are starting to make pretty good flour tortillas ( wraps ).  Once bitten, twice shy.  Is hard to then convince folks that what they had bears no resemblance to the real thing.  Now I've had my rant.  SPREAD THE WORD MY BROTHERS!  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

